# Snowwolf 80w plus info



## Bear_Vapes (4/7/17)

I'm interested in this mod for on the go.

Does anyone own one? Would like to know the pros and cons.

Ive read that it supports fast 2A charging but not sure as theres not much info on this device.


----------



## Pixstar (4/7/17)

I don't own one but have played with it. Stunning looker, very comfortable in the hand and feels very well made, very stealthy too. Have been contemplating getting one for my Hadaly because of it's 3000mah battery and now that it's on special...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (4/7/17)

Amazing mod please get one for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (4/7/17)

I'm ordering a second since it's on special and the wife intercepted mine.
But realized I didn't answer your question:
Pros: 
1.fast charge, I cannot confirm whether it is actually 2A but it goes from broke back battery to giddy up in just over an hour and a half.
2.Form factor, the size on this thing is ridiculous. Perfect to take out and vape discreetly with enough power to fire any reasonable build.
3. Battery life, 3000mah and its smaller than an 18650, at least shorter.
4. Looks beautiful. 

Cons
1. Internal battery(need I say more) the battery dies and you're dead in the water, that said, I've had mine for 6 months and no issues.
2. The beautiful glass can crack but seems sturdy enough, mine is still in Tact though.
3. 25mm tanks will have a tiny overhang. Really minuscule though because of the curved edges.
4. I find the TC to be a touch inaccurate with SS. 

At R690 on sale from vape cartel I don't see any reason not to buy one if you are looking for a tiny mod to keep you company while running errands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (5/7/17)

Awesome mod this - nice and compact and the battery lasts a decent amount of time.


----------



## MrDeedz (5/7/17)

Without getting into technicalities of coil building which i dont know much about lol I would like to know if the snowolf mini can fire up an RDA with dual coils at 0.18 +- Builds easily and how long will the batt last using this RDA on estimate. As i love these lil beauts and would like to get one too 'maybe'


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

How does the glass hold up? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How does the glass hold up? Does it scratch easily?


I have the snow wolf 235 for sale if anyone's interested. But I can tell you as they pretty much the same. This device does not damage easy . the glass I think must be scratch proof and the paint a long the sides holds up very strong. They are really really solid devices . that being said you might as well buy the 235w version than the 80w cause the size is really not that big a difference. and you would get double the battery life and triple the power


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How does the glass hold up? Does it scratch easily?


Not a single scratch on mine and I use it as my daily


----------

